
San Francisco's many free syringes are littering its streets - grej
https://www.yahoo.com/news/san-franciscos-many-free-syringes-littering-streets-001647776.html
======
masonic
"San Francisco hands out millions of syringes a year to drug users _but has
little control over how they are discarded_..."

That's a crock. They could go back to needle _exchange programs_ , where used
syringes have to be turned in to obtain new syringes without prescription.

